# AMD LiveWallpaper für Android



## michelthemaster (4. Februar 2012)

*AMD LiveWallpaper für Android*

Hallo zusammen, ich habe vor einiger Zeit ein AMD Livewallpaper für Android erstellt und möchte euch dies nicht vorenthalten. Es ist optimiert für Bildschirme mit 800x480 Auflösung. Ladet einfach die APK Datei runter und installiert diese mit einem Appinstaller, welchen ihr im Market von Android findet. Nun müsst ihr euren Hintergrund ändern zu Livewallpaper und den AMD Live-Hintergrund auswählen. 

Gruß

Micha

PS: Wenn es noch mehr Interesse an einem solchen Livewallpaper gibt, bin ich auch gerne bereit, einen noch aufwendigeren, und besseren Live-Hintergrund zu erstellen.  Ach: Wenn euch mein Wallpaper gefällt, bitte "liken"


----------



## merkurmb (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: AMD LiveWallpaper für Android*

schön wäre ein kleines Vorschaubild. will keine Katze in Sacke runterladen.


----------



## Gamefruit93 (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: AMD LiveWallpaper für Android*

Funktioniert auf dem SE Xperia Neo nicht.


----------



## michelthemaster (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: AMD LiveWallpaper für Android*

Mh, also bei meinem HTC Evo 3D funktioniert es. Ich hab jetzt auch mal ein Vorschau-Bild hinzugefügt. Das Livewallpaper wurde extra mit einem dafür gemachten Programm gemacht. Schade, dass es bei dir nicht will, Gamefruit 

Gruß

Micha

PS: Vor dem AMD Hintergrund gibt es dann die bekannte Bulldozer Animation, welche Intel-Cores wegschiebt.


----------

